# My New Sig



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Rate / Hate - Lemme know what you guys think. It's obviously for my MMAF: UFC fighter - but those that know me, know the fighter I support...










I'm not *REAL* happy with it, and I will probably start from scratch and make a couple more versions. 

Just wanted to see what you guys thought of it.

Go ahead.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Pretty good. I like the color of it and it is very origional. Im pretty sure that you can make it better though, Ive seen the stuff that you do and all of it is good. All in all though it is a good sig to represent your fighter.


----------



## TKO77 (Dec 31, 2006)

i like


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

its really good but i think his abit light 
but its better then anything i can do


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Its ok but I dont think its very good compared to what you normally do.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Like I said up top...



TREY B. said:


> I'm not *REAL* happy with it, and I will probably start from scratch and make a couple more versions.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

What do you see that's wrong with it? I think it's quite good.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

How about the newer version...currently in my signature?

Is that better?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> How about the newer version...currently in my signature?
> 
> Is that better?


Yeah I like that alot:thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

It's really nice bro. I like the text and the choice of images. The Canadians logo looks dope. Very good effects. Only suggestion is to lighten up/change the color you added to Georges. Good idea, but I think it's a tad to bright.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The text is really, really good.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

I see you made another one like it, it looks amazing.


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

Ya it lookks better with the Canadian C in back of him


----------

